
The Japanese Death Cult's String of Futility - Tomte
https://worldview.stratfor.com/article/japanese-death-cults-string-futility
======
Tomte
„It is amazing to consider that despite the tens of millions of dollars spent
and years of effort by a team of trained scientists, nobody even noticed the
release of thousands of gallons of liquid botulinum toxin and anthrax in and
around Tokyo in what what was perhaps the largest deployment of biological
agents in history.“

